# Purchasing Walleye



## Bryan (Dec 1, 2006)

I was born and raised in North Dakota and fished for walleye all the time. I now live in Az and do not have anywhere close to fish for them. Does any one know where I can purchase some fish either from a store or someone who has some in a freezer? Bryan


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

I'd gladly sell you some but it ain't worth swapping life here with my wife for time with a biker named Bubba as a cellmate.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Brian: call 701-266-5162 (Egeland farm and home supply store) I'm sure that they can send you some fresh fillets. :beer:


----------



## Bryan (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you Rick they are able to help me


----------

